# New Supplement that ROCKS!!!



## Kuzinbo (Mar 7, 2002)

I have been shopping at a local store called The Muscle Store. I go to two different stores to get my supplements, because of pricing. I had a long conversation with the guy that works there, and evidentially the store makes their own supplements. Most are knockoffs of name brand stuff for much cheaper prices. I was looking into taking VPX 1 test or EQ. The reason for this is because I have had my testosterone level tested in October. I believe the range is from 200 - 8 or 900 for the good range. Well, my test came back kind of low. I was in the 300's. So, I figured I would give it a shot. The guy at the store told me to try their product called Dermabol, in lieu of taking VPX's expensive brand. This Dermabol comes in a bottle with one of those little cc syringe type tubes. But, it contains a cream that you rub into the soft areas of your body like your inner bi's inner thigh's, inner lats, and the back of your knees. I have finished week three, and let me tell you what. This supplement ROCKS. I have had such impressive pumps and gains in the three weeks I have been on it. I have noticed an increased sex drive, and aggression. So, I know it is working. My diet has been almost perfect during this time too. I know this helps, but I know for sure it is the Dermabol that is activating my growth. So, I got called into the boss???s office yesterday. He sat me down and asked if I was on Steroids because of my explosion in growth. I told him no way.  I think his skinny little ass is just jealous.  But, it made me feel good that my progress is showing. So, anyhow, I went back to get another bottle of Dermabol, and the owner was there. He told me that next week, they are going to have a new supplement that is a cream like the Dermabol, but much much more effective. He said that it has combinations to equal taking EQ and 1 test, plus some other prohormone related ingredients. I will of course give it a try when I go back next Friday. He said that the new Supp, has a warning. Evidentially, some guys rub some on their sac. He said the new one cannot be abused like that because it will burn!!! Ouch, well, I don't have to worry about that, because I don't put any on my sac. roflmao... Well, anyone interested in the product, I can see if I can hook you up. I am up to 220 pounds, and if I keep gaining, I will reward myself with an arm band tattoo when I hit 230. I have a feeling I will be there within a few more weeks.


----------



## gopro (Mar 7, 2002)

Glad you found something that works for you!


----------



## Kuzinbo (Mar 7, 2002)

*Yes*

Thanks Gopro... I am very happy with this product so far.  I know some people are not big on the prohormones, however my case is a little unique.  Remember, I am also eating 7 times a day with great nutrition.  Since taking this product... it has picked up my appetite.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Mar 7, 2002)

This product is a cream ? You spread it on areas you want affected or is it more a whole bodt type thing ?


----------



## Kuzinbo (Mar 7, 2002)

*Yes and no*

Well, according to the owner, it affects the whole body, but he recommends to apply it in the areas your working that day 30 to 45 minutes prior to exercise, because it is getting into your blood stream through those areas.  I will tell you what.  I have info on the new stuff called dermatest... I went to the gym today to do upper body, and the pump I had was unfreaking believable.  I was so swollen I looked and felt like a monster.  The new supp is basically the same idea, but it contains the same thing found in EQ and 1 test.  I have only been taking the new one for a few days, but I can tell it is going to be even better than the dermabol.  It is 20 bucks more a bottle.  I have the info and ingredients if anyone wants to know.  

Also, this is a local company.  I can give the info on how to get their products if anyone wants.  They are much cheaper than the name brands like VPX, and they have knockoffs of just about anything you take for cheaper.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2002)

since this is a pro-hormone, I recommend that you cycle it. 4 weeks on 4 weeks off, something like that.


----------



## Kuzinbo (Mar 7, 2002)

*Yes*

Prince, I am cycling it.  Thanks for the info.  I am cycling on 6 off 6.  I am just starting into week 5.  

While I have your attention.  This supp is pretty strong, I was informed that it is good to take Tribulus (spelling) during my off cycle to help my body get back its status quo.  What do you suggest?


----------



## Kuzinbo (Mar 7, 2002)

Dermabol has the following:

19 Norandrostendiol - 50mg 
4 androstenediol - 100mg 
1,4 androstadienedione - 50mg


----------



## Kuzinbo (Mar 7, 2002)

Well, I got the info on the new NEW Supplement: 

Derma-Test 

120 ml 

Derma-Test is a potent combination of 1-test, EQ, and 4 ??? AD. There is nothing stronger without a prescription. 

Each 4 ml contains the following certified pharmaceutical grade ingredients: 
1(5Alpha)-androsten-17B-OL-3-One ??? 100mg 
4-Androstene-3,17-Diol - 100mg 
1,4Androstadienedione - 100mg 

Directions: Apply 30 ??? 45 minutes prior to training. Apply only in areas that you are training. For example, when training arms, apply 2 ml to each inner bicep. When training back, apply 2 ml to each inner lat. When training legs apply 2 ml to each inner thigh. DO NOT SHOWER for at least 2 hours after applying. This product should be used every day, even on non-training days.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2002)

Tribulus is supposed to emulate the homone LH, which stimulates the testes to produce testosterone.  The problem is it's hard to find a decent Tribulus product, the only one I know of is Biotest's Tribex. Yes, it would be a good idea to take it.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2002)

> So, I got called into the boss???s office yesterday. He sat me down and asked if I was on Steroids because of my explosion in growth. I told him no way.



What was the point of this? Was he concerned about your health or something?  Otherwise, I would have told him it's none of your f'n business!


----------



## gopro (Mar 7, 2002)

Prince...by the way...TRIBESTAN by Sopharma is also a very potent source of Tribulis. Also the Syntrax brand called Fuzu has produced nice results for many of my clients


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Prince...by the way...TRIBESTAN by Sopharma is also a very potent source of Tribulis. Also the Syntrax brand called Fuzu has produced nice results for many of my clients



That may be true, but the only one I know of that was independantly tested, and passed, was Tribex.


----------



## Kuzinbo (Mar 7, 2002)

What was the point of this? Was he concerned about your health or something?  Otherwise, I would have told him it's none of your f'n business!

Actually... in my line of work... he has the right to test me at any time he feels like it.  But, I quelled that little dilemma.


----------



## Kuzinbo (Mar 7, 2002)

BTW  ...
Thank you for the info on Tribex and so forth.


----------



## gopro (Mar 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> That may be true, but the only one I know of that was independantly tested, and passed, was Tribex.



Biotest most probably gets it's raw materials from Sopharma. They were the originators, and the one's responsible for popularizing it in the U.S.


----------



## Kuzinbo (Mar 7, 2002)

You guys are supplement mensas


----------



## gopro (Mar 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Kuzinbo *_
> You guys are supplement mensas



Thank you!


----------



## sealtight315 (Dec 19, 2010)

*hey Kuz need dermabol info*

_need info on dermabol send ifo please                                     _


Kuzinbo said:


> You guys are supplement mensas


----------



## theryano (Dec 19, 2010)

Is the price reasonable ?


----------



## Caretaker (Dec 19, 2010)

Didn`t ANYONE notice this thread is almost 9 years old?


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Dec 19, 2010)

sealtight315 said:


> _need info on dermabol send ifo please _


 

ever heard of www.google.com ?

try that next time instead of bumping a 9 y/o thread genius.


----------



## oufinny (Dec 19, 2010)

Looking at that I hope you have an adequate PCT lined up, trib is not going to be enough to bring you back.  Maybe some low dose nolva/clomid and a well proven test booster like HCGenerate would be a minimum for me including something like Erase.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 19, 2010)

Holy fucking thread revival.


----------



## quark (Dec 20, 2010)

That is fucking hilarious! I couldn't figure out why Prince wasn't recommending IML Trib 'til I saw the post dates!


----------



## Alenjacks (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello nice work .Thanks for sharing information about new supplements for good body. Natural supplements are also of great benefits. Ine must try them also.


----------



## gopro (Dec 20, 2010)

Caretaker said:


> Didn`t ANYONE notice this thread is almost 9 years old?



LOL...I did and was like:


----------

